# Veiled chameleon



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

To give my chameleon something different i want to buy a heat rock for him. Is this a good idea or will his cage end up too hot as he has a 60w bulb and a uv light.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ronzz said:


> To give my chameleon something different i want to buy a heat rock for him. Is this a good idea or will his cage end up too hot as he has a 60w bulb and a uv light.
> [snapback]1199169[/snapback]​


how big is the cage?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I would use a heat lamp.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

chameleons aren't too big on heat rocks. your best best would be a heat lamp. ceramic bulbs are nice kind of $$$ for some. they spend most of their time on limbs and not on the ground as well.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, get a heat lamp


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

A heat rock is the WORST thing you can do for your lizard, he will end up burning himself, DO NOT get a heat rock


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok thanx for the replies. Just wanted to get him something different. He has a heat bulb already.

I'm gonna forget the heat rock. Obviously a bad idea

His tank is 24" (length) x 30" (wide) x 36" (tall) at a guess


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

ya ok thats good that ur not goin for a heat rock lol but ya you could get an uth (under tank heater) which actually work really good, and instead of sitting on top of the cage they can go under or actually mounted on the side (pm if u have any questions but anything)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ceramic heaters are the way to go with herps.


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

A Chaeleon's heat receptors are on it's back so a heat lamp is the best way to go. A Heat Rock will burn it for sure.

JFK


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

HellSpawn said:


> ya ok thats good that ur not goin for a heat rock lol but ya you could get an uth (under tank heater) which actually work really good, and instead of sitting on top of the cage they can go under or actually mounted on the side (pm if u have any questions but anything)
> [snapback]1201711[/snapback]​


Cheers, havent seen one of them but ill try and get one. My cham spends most of his time at the top of his cage, i guess coz the heatlamp is there so if i got a heat mat and put it underneath his cage maybe he will move about more. If i got one would i have to take the bulb out of his tank coz his tank would get too hot?? Or not?


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

ummmm well it depends, because you can get different types and different sizes of uth's so you could get one that will cover the whole bottom of the tank or just a section of it so its really your choice, but it depends on how warm the cage is currently, because if the cage is already at the appropriate temperature (warm side/cool side) then you wouldnt even need to worry about getting one, because you could have the top as the warm side and the bottom as the cool side, so i couldnt really tell you anything without knowing the temperatures of the tank roughly so if you can get those ill let you know more

btw you can get an uth at pretty much any place that sells lizard equipment


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

HellSpawn said:


> ummmm well it depends, because you can get different types and different sizes of uth's so you could get one that will cover the whole bottom of the tank or just a section of it so its really your choice, but it depends on how warm the cage is currently, because if the cage is already at the appropriate temperature (warm side/cool side) then you wouldnt even need to worry about getting one, because you could have the top as the warm side and the bottom as the cool side, so i couldnt really tell you anything without knowing the temperatures of the tank roughly so if you can get those ill let you know more
> 
> btw you can get an uth at pretty much any place that sells lizard equipment
> [snapback]1203595[/snapback]​


The tank is roughly 105 degrees at its hottest and 85 degrees at its coolest accept for at night when both his uv and normal bulb go out.

The other day i bought him a night glow bulb which is supposed to mimic the colour of the moon and it also gives off heat so he doesn't get cold during the night. Haven't tried it yet coz i don't know if it'll upset him as he's not used to it.

I woz using a normal 60w bulb in his cage but ive bought a proper sun glo bulb for the daytime aswell which i'm also gonna try as it may mimic the sun better than a normal bulb.

Do you think is better for the cham, coz i'm abit worried at the minute coz he sheds bits of his skin quite often. I know they do this naturally but he seems to do it quite often so i don't know if his tank isn't humid enough even though it gets sprayed several times a day and he has a running water.

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I wouldent worry about gettin a uth.

You are fine with what you have now.


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

yeap yeap it sounds like your fine the way you are though u may need it to be a little cooler because the cool side should be about 70-80 for him to be in in case he gets too hot


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i have a vield too, but dont get heat pads or any of that bull, cuz chams are tree dwelling animals. keep in mind the natural habitat is in the rain forest....are there heat pads in the rainforest???
besides chams only go on the bottom to eat, not to chill. mine baby hates usually waits for the crickets to come to her.


----------

